# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Pro Dongle Update V3.4.0 Repair IMEI for Generic QCOM devices

## mohamed73

*EFT Pro Dongle Update V3.4.0 is released:*  *- [Samsung]* Added support to Read info (Firmware - Model - DID code) in download mode  *- [Qualcomm]* Added support to Repair IMEI for Generic Qualcomm based devices in Diag mode  *- [Qualcomm]* Added support to Read/Write QCN for Generic Qualcomm based devices in Diag mode  *- [Qualcomm]* Added support to Enable diag mode through Rooted ADB   *Update online without replace it ...* 
For New User Download File  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tocsh123

الف الف شكر ليك

----------


## diabo

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احمد حوري

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## kazema

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

